# Two week DNP journal.



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Morning Guys,

Starting tomorrow I will be running two weeks of dnp and thought it might be worth a simple journal on here,

I will be running 1 cap/250mg crystal every day, possibly running two caps at the weekends, dosing in the evening to try and stop the sides from interfering to much with work. I don't have a massive ammount to lose, however I only seem to carry excess weight around my mid section so this is a attempt at loosing that,

If/when the good lady awakes from her drink induced slumber I'll get some photos done to upload,

My diet will remain as it is for this blast, high protein, mid/low carb, if I need to do a second blast I will play around with high card/low carb diets.

Basic plan is a two week blast while I'm still on cycle, if I don't think I've lost what I need to/want to (might need some feed back from you guy's here) I'll run another two week blast while I'm on cruise.

I'll upload diet, weight, training and how the DNP's going down


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Day one,

weight 233lb, according to my cheap ass scales I'm at 10% bodyfat, I think I can double that.. I'll upload some pic's in a minute.

I took my first cap last night, my second this evening,

No sides to speak of, training wasn't easy, but I'm putting that down to a lack of sleep over the weekend rather than sides of the dnp.

Diets consisted of-

whey shake,

cereal with semi skimed milk,

two boiled eggs,

fish fillet, green beans, new potatoes,

tin of tuna, mayo,

steak fillet, sweet potatoes, salad.

whey shake.

there might be a little some thing else later, but I'll update if so.

Edit- choc ice and a shake before bed..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

are we agreed around 20% bf guys? any feed back would be appreciated people,


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

How long u been training pall n how many cycles have u done?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm 29,

I've been training about four/five years but I had a year off when I went through a messy prolonged split with my ex, I lost nearly every thing I had gained in that time, before I stopped I done a couple of cycles, I've now been back training about 18 months and done one oral and one course of injectables.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.leighpeele.com/body-fat-pictures-and-percentages is a good pictorial guess @ body fat %


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for that, the pictures are a good reference, I'm still sticking to my guess of around 20% :sad:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 229lb,

Wasn't the best of nights, couldn't sleep, I didn't feel overly hot, but I was sweating well..

Thinking on the days I run 500mg it might be better to split it morning and night to try and spread out the sides..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Well that was a tough day, respect to the guys that can run high doses and function, I had 250mg last night and another this morning and I've been so lethargic it's unreal, no energy at all,

Training can wait untill tomorrow..

I'll post today diet after dinner this evening,

Quick question to past users, what's do you find more productive-

A high carb but low DNP dose or a low carb and high DNP dose?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Todays diet has consisted of-

whey shake,

cereal with semi skimed milk,

two boiled eggs,

Beef with cabbage and green beans

tin of tuna, mayo,

Home made chicken nuggets, sweet potatoes, peas

whey shake.

there might be a little some thing else later, but I'll update if so.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

227lb this morning,

Pretty sure that's there's going to be a bit of water weight going on, couldn't stop drinking all day yesterday and had to get up through the night three or four times for a drink,

Tried some sleeping tablets to help me sleep through but the thirst woke me...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Subbed mate, im planning on starting my dnp nextweek so will keep a close eye on this.

You not running any supps atall.mate?


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> 227lb this morning,
> 
> Pretty sure that's there's going to be a bit of water weight going on, couldn't stop drinking all day yesterday and had to get up through the night three or four times for a drink,
> 
> Tried some sleeping tablets to help me sleep through but the thirst woke me...


233lbs to 227lbs ...you have lost 6lbs in just 2days

thats great mate keep it up, good luck with your dnp cycle hope you get the results your looking for


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Subbed mate, im planning on starting my dnp nextweek so will keep a close eye on this.
> 
> You not running any supps atall.mate?


Vit c 2g ed. (1g is in the DNP caps, I take another 1g separately)

Multi vit x2

Cod liver oil 1g.

Electrolytes are on order, they should be here today/tomorrow.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Well that was a tough day, respect to the guys that can run high doses and function, I had 250mg last night and another this morning and I've been so lethargic it's unreal, no energy at all,
> 
> Training can wait untill tomorrow..
> 
> ...


Low carb low dnp dose for me mate. Worked wonders!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Low carb low dnp dose for me mate. Worked wonders!


Thanks,

When you say low carb, are/where you aiming for as close to zero carbs as possible or does the last few days or my diet look low enough to be classes as 'low carb'?

Working being as tough as it was yesterday I'll be sticking to 1cap/250mg ed..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Today's diet-

Two Whey shake's (one this morning and another post gym)

Ham/burgen sandwich

Two boiled eggs

Chicken, peas, root veg

Tuna (tin of, bit of mayo)

Sausages and sweet potato mash

Choc ice (sorry...)

Pack of polos...

They'll be a bed time shake to go at yet,

In terms of effects from the DNP today has been loads better, warm all day, bit out of breath at points but no where near as lethargic as yesterday, I had eca as I finished work and knocked out half a hour of "cardio" when the misses got home from work and 45 min back session at the gym.

One tab in the evening and a bit of a caffeine boost before going to the gym seems the best way for me to run it at this point..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Subbed mate.

Started a day before me. You've had sides by day 2?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I took my first on Sunday night so yesterday when I was struggling was two/two and a half days in,

I struggle to sleep well at the best of times, and personally I think makes the sides feel much rougher.

Yesterday wasn't nice but to be fair I do think that's a combination of a few nights with out much sleep and the DNP kicking in, I think if you can sleep the cycle would be much easier/smoother.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

226lb this morning.

Only 1lb but its still a step in the right direction, I suspect the amount of fluids I'm taking in they'll be some water weight to come off once I've finished.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Oh and I should note that last night was a lot easier, I was still hot and woke up a couple of times thirsty and soaking wet but I slept better than I have done in the last few days.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Today's diet-

Had some carb/sugary rubbish cravings today and gave in with a flapjack.. Wasn't even a nice flapjack, regretted it straight away.

anyway today's intake-

cereal (special k/semi skimmed milk)

whey shake

two boiled eggs,

pork steak, jacket potato and beans,

Tuna, one tin with mayo,

rank flapjack,

steak and eggs,

whey shake,

they'll more than likely be a casein shake before bed,

Training has been limited to a bit of jog/hike through the woods with the dog, mainly due to time more than any thing else.

Sides from the DNP haven't been bad today, I've been warm, esp once the other guys at work noticed I had turned the a/c down to 15... Oh and p1ss is a rather fetching shade of yellow.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

225lb this morning, nothing dramatic but my diet wasn't really good enough yesterday, and to be fair if I only dropped a pound a day for the rest of this cycle I would still be a stone lighter by the time I've finished.

We'll see..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

223lb this morning,

Almost a total lack of sides last night, pretty much slept through,

Trained yesterday as well, took a DIY eca as a bit of a boost and got on fine, my strength seems to be there, but I'm finding my self out of breath pretty easily, it's workable thought, just by body letting me know I'm running on empty I guess.

Today there's very little in the diary so I'm going to try 2 caps/500mg, one this morning and another tonight.

Yesterday's diet-

Whey shake

Weatabix and semi skimmed milk

Two boiled eggs

Chilli with sides of mixed beans and sweet corn

Shake post work out

Half roast chicken and rice

Bed time casein shake.

Was white rice so I expecting a hot night but it wasn't bad at all.

We'll see what today brings..


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Is this d-hacks laboratories Dnp your using bro? Iam on 1 cap ed now it's reached it's peak was on 2 caps but it was to much! been on for over a week now lost 6lbs was expecting more but I would guess everyone reacts differently to this stuff? keep up the good work bro will be following you on here. :thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Bluemoon9 said:


> Is this d-hacks laboratories Dnp your using bro? Iam on 1 cap ed now it's reached it's peak was on 2 caps but it was to much! been on for over a week now lost 6lbs was expecting more but I would guess everyone reacts differently to this stuff? keep up the good work bro will be following you on here. :thumb:


Yes this is d-hacks produce, the latest batch, yellow/gold coloured caps with 1g vit c in.

I've lost 10lbs in a week, I don't really know what I was expecting, but I thing taking the pictures had made me realise I have more to lose than I thought I did. :sad:

But even low dose, 1lb a day weight loss is going to add up, I think I'm going to run the two weeks as planned, but will prob end up running again after my week off, (I can't run it straight through as there's a stag do weekend coming and I don't fancy turning up to that yellow eye'd sweating like bugger and with no energy) but looking at my progress this week I'll be back on it the week after


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Little up date,

Weight this morning was 223lb again, so none lost since Friday, I'm hoping a lot of this is down to water retention, but reading others jogs and journals not losing every day is quite normal, besides chasing figures on the scales is not what this is about is a leaner look around mid section..

Yesterday I ran double the dose (2caps/500mg) the heat wasn't that bad, not along as I can keep cool or keep in a breeze, I'm prob saving a small fortune in central heating,

I do seem to be the only person wearing shorts at the moment..

Energy levels took a pounding though, There's no hiding that I wanted to to is nap.

I couldn't run that dose at work.

As for other sides the Misses pointed out the whites of my eyes aren't actually white any more..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That eye-dye worries me a bit


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

It is a little concerning, makes me wonder what the rest of my insides look like.. but its some thing I have heard of, son of Zeus had it if I remember right.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

So.. My weekend of double dosing has led to a weight loss of.. (drum roll) 2lb. (221lb this morning)

I'm not sure if this is down to water weight going on hiding any loss or my diet on being on spec over the week end or the paralysing effect of the DNP robbing my energy resulting in me failing to burn enough calories.

Either way I'm now half way through my two week plan and I'm back down to 1 cap/250mg for the rest of the cycle,

I am back at work now where I find it easier to stick to a diet thanks to the formatted days, so its low carb and low dose for another 7 days then a week off for any water weight to come off.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Same weight this morning, (221lb) but my parents came round last night after there holiday so there was a big evening meal that went on quite late, so not totally surprising I guess, annoying none the less though...

Missed training as well due to the above, but I'll be back tonight, will add the last few days diet up this evening.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

People do say, don't get too hung up on the day-to-day weight (not easy mind)

Are you gonna take pics at the end of the two weeks and then a week later as well. Think you should


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Cheers Tass 

I've seen a few journals where people's weight actually go up so I'm not overly concerned at the minute, but I would be fibbing if I said I did want to see a drop every time.

It's my plan to take some pics as I finish possibly next weekend then some the following weekend when I've hopefully 'filled back up'


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

A little update over the last few days,

Sides wise things seem to have levelled out, no better and no worse over the last few days, hot and sweaty over night, lethargic in the day, every things yellow's..

Chest training this afternoon, just as last week, the strengths there, but energy levels are well down.

I can managed my weights, but reps are down.

Used eca as a pre workout energy boost.

Over the last couple days diet has been-

Shake

Cereal

2 or 3 boiled eggs

Baked haddock, sweetcorn, mixed beans.

Tuna, tin of with mayo

Chicken enchiladas sweet potato wedges

Post work out shake

Pre bed shake

Last two days diet have been pretty much the same.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Morning m-uk,

There was no weigh in yesterday morning, somehow I woke up 10 minutes after the time I should have left for work so my morning weigh in was sacrificed.

Training was good though, about an hour of back with a bit of bicep work.

Diet was-

Morning shake,

Cereal,

Chicken breast,

Gammon, jacket potato, beans,

Two boiled eggs,

Post work out shake,

Breaded chicken, (homemade, not processed sh1te) green beans, carrots,

Bed time shake.

Sadly my morning weigh in was very uninspiring, it settled on 221lb, so it seems I have hit a little plateau of weight loss as that's a couple of days with minimal/no weight loss, I know this doesn't mean I haven't lost any fat, but still, it's not what I want to see.

Having tried a 500mg dose and feeling rubbish I don't really want to up that to get things going again so I'm thinking of either a fasted day or a day of no carbs, tomorrow or sat, sat would possibly be easier to work round.

Does a fasted/no carb weekend sound like a good idea people?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Patience is your friend I reckon. You'll still be burning fat but dnp makes you retain water which will make weigh ins inaccurate until a few days after the last dose and the water has dropped off.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, and I know your right,

it was alway my plan to come off this coming monday to have a week to recover and catch up on some sleep before I go away the following weekend then, if needed go again.

I'm feeling pretty sure I going to do another run, just haven't been able to shift the stubbon little belly, think a week off then a three or four week run.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Patience is your friend I reckon. You'll still be burning fat but dnp makes you retain water which will make weigh ins inaccurate until a few days after the last dose and the water has dropped off.


This has always confused me.

All the water in foods comes from carbohydrates. They are all burned off immediately.

Someone says the water is held subcutaneously. But surely all that is sweated out ?

Tass confused


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Today's weigh in- 222lb

Up 1 lb. :thumbdown:

After a chat with one of the guys I work with (not a aas/dnp user but a smart guy, and is very low body fat) a plan was formed to have yesterday/today reasonably carb heavy, dropping down to as low carb as possible over Saturday and Sunday.

Yesterday's diet was up on the carbs so lasagne for lunch and spag. bol. for evening meal, with a couple of bowls of cereal for good measure.

In terms of sides the increase of carbs made no difference at all, heat was all fine,

Tass- The answer I found when I was 'googling' was the dnp dissolving fat is producing water that gets trapped under the skin, the water that's being sweated out is a result of the body trying to regulate the extra heat&#8230;

However I'm sure I read in another journal a more advanced answer. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> This has always confused me.
> 
> All the water in foods comes from carbohydrates. They are all burned off immediately.
> 
> ...


Think its because on dnp your body thinks it is dehydrated causing it to retain water.

When not on dnp it happens when people consume more carbs than they need or aren't drinking enough I think.

I'm not 100% but i think that's what it is


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What causes meat sweats. Oh, so many questions ..hah

Brooksie, What is the thinking behind the new diet mate ?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Basically, my mate had a two pronged approach. His thought was that a couple of days with a higher carb intake would firstly give the dnp a bit more to work with, and secondly (here comes some broscience) that having a day or two with higher carb intake would stop my body from trying to save any carbs/fats in a starvation mode

I did warn of broscience..

Anyway I could see where he was coming from with the higher carbs giving the drugs a bit of a boost.

When I say higher carbs I mean a bit of pasta and cereal rather than bags of Haribo, plus I think a fasted/no carb day would be tough going while at work so I concluded two days of higher carbs then two days of as close to none as possible would be a have decent plan, Sunday night will be my last cap in the hope my energy levels and sleeping is back to normal for the following weekend.

Would be nice to drop a few lbs this weekend and end on a high.

But I think I'll be running it again once this weekend away is done and gone anyways..


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Good morning uk-m,

I wasn't going to weight my self this morning, I was just going crack on with my diet weekend and see what Monday morning brought, but I couldn't resist,

And I came in at 219lb, that makes a 1 stone loss in my books! 

Sunday will be my last cap for a week, so hopefully a weekend of as low carbs as possible will lead to another few lb drop :whistling:

Shoulders and swimming session today


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done mate. A stone in two weeks seems to be very achievable with right diet on dnp. Starting mine Monday and is be over the moon with a stone in two weeks


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks 

What dose/time frame are you planning on running?

I'm feeling ready to come off, feel very flat.. Most of the sides seem to have become more and more bearable as I've got into this second week, but I've had evil headaches for the last couple of days, not sure if that's down to DNP or not, but I feel running two weeks on/two weeks off is the way forward for myself.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm planning two weeks at 200 mg a day. I won't up the dose this time as its my first run of dnp. Looking forward to seeing how it goes


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm planning two weeks at 200 mg a day. I won't up the dose this time as its my first run of dnp. Looking forward to seeing how it goes


Good luck buddy. 

Having tried a couple of days at a higher dose the energy is robs is unbelievable, 200/250mg a day is the way to go. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

750 is the sweet spot


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

750mg surely thats dangerous?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> 750 is the sweet spot


Lol, I'd need a heap of class A's and a cattle prod to move on 750mg. :surrender:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

This mornings weight came in at 218lb, another lb down.

Tonight will be my last cap so I'll keep an eye on my weight over the next week to see if some more comes off with the DNP out of my system,

Keeping a eye on my carb intake yesterday I think I managed to keep it down to around 70g.

Crying out for some waffles for breakfast this morning though..


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Which DNP Product you are using? DNP Burner by Toxic Supplements?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Gunni_Sta said:


> Which DNP Product you are using? DNP Burner by Toxic Supplements?


D-hacks mate.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

There should of been a update this time last week but with work and a long weekend away I failed miserably to keep this going...

Anyway I dropped down to 218lb at the end of my run, (from 233lb at the start) I've now been off for around a week and am sitting at 216, after the hugely bingey weekend last week that's pretty good going I think.

Legs, chest, back and face are all looking leaner, I could do with another two week run if I'm honest to really cut my midriff up, but I'm going to try and read up on running it intermittently, I'm wondering if running three days a week (while on aas) would give a fat loss/halt any fat gain while avoiding having to spend a couple of weeks looking and feeling flat as buggery..

Just an idea..

Other wise I'll run another two weeks before I next bulk up, or four weeks after I've bulked.

I'll try to sort some before/after pictures over the weekend


----------

